# Ding, Dong:  SOFREP Is Dead.



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2018)

I can't attest to the veracity of this post, but the person who sent it to me is a friend who is well connected in the "vetrepreneur" space.

To sum up:  the abortion known as "SOFREP" is no more.  Their new name is "NEWSREP."  Well, no points for originality.

To echo the sentiments represented below, "fuck Brandon Webb."  AND Jack Murphy.



A Stain Upon Veteran Honor: a Response to SOFREP • The Havok Journal
Has SOFREP Finally Dug Its Own Grave? – Alice Atalanta, Ph.D. – Medium
Opinions on SOFREP
Rift Among Navy SEALs Over Members Who Cash In on Brand
Former SEAL Brandon Webb accused of embellishing combat stories and friendships with the fallen
Navy SEAL’s ‘guide to Cuba’ is trash


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 24, 2018)

SOFREP redirect:  NEWSREP | Independent & Courageous News


----------



## Centermass (Aug 25, 2018)

Couldn't have happened to a better bunch of hacks. 

Screw them.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2018)

How shitty of a SEAL do you have to be when you can't even turn a profit?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 25, 2018)

I haven't paid attention to the trash show in a long time but that article on the Navy SEAL's 'guide to Cuba', kind of makes me want to read it.  lol  I've traveled to Cuba and as a Canadian Veteran, I've been singled out for "additional screening" by Cuban MP's every time.  (I'm obviously a uber secret spy) I could only imagine how Webb must have greased some palms to avoid the same treatment. 

Now hopefully it's only a matter of time before this reiteration of junk goes down the shitter.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 25, 2018)

What else will all these RFS/PNG pax do for work?! Guess Ranger Up is still hiring...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2018)

Some of the people who worked for SOFREP or wrote for their blog are decent people.  When when you work for or with individuals who lack character, sometimes you get tainted as well.  

I was never RFS's (can't get RFS'd if you were never in the unit! :) ) or PNG'd but I'd work for Ranger Up.  I like that company and its owner.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Some of the people who worked for SOFREP or wrote for their blog are decent people.  When when you work for or with individuals who lack character, sometimes you get tainted as well.
> 
> I was never RFS's (can't get RFS'd if you were never in the unit! :) ) or PNG'd but I'd work for Ranger Up.  I like that company and its owner.


No knock on you sir. Generally not a fan of most military clothing companies or lifestyle brands, save for OAF. They get it right.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Some of the people who worked for SOFREP or wrote for their blog are decent people.  When when you work for or with individuals who lack character, sometimes you get tainted as well.
> 
> I was never RFS's (can't get RFS'd if you were never in the unit! :) ) or PNG'd but I'd work for Ranger Up.  I like that company and its owner.



Ranger Up HQ about 8 miles from my house.  Come up, have a beer, and we can drive over.

The only thing I liked about SOFREP was the former SAS guy big Phil.  I have seen him elsewhere, the man is a hoot.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> No knock on you sir. Generally not a fan of most military clothing companies or lifestyle brands, save for OAF. They get it right.



I totally understand that.  I just like to see "highly functions" (vs. dysfunctional) veterans being successful and portraying vets in a positive light.  That even extends to organizations like Task and Purpose, which I admire as an organization despite strongly disagreeing with their political slant.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> No knock on you sir. Generally not a fan of most military clothing companies or lifestyle brands, save for OAF. They get it right.


I buy most of RP's shirts from ScrollFactory.  He served with the owner and he runs it by himself.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> I totally understand that.  I just like to see "highly functions" (vs. dysfunctional) veterans being successful and portraying vets in a positive light.  That even extends to organizations like Task and Purpose, which I admire as an organization despite strongly disagreeing with their political slant.



I think T&P is good as a left leaning vet site. You don’t have much of that and I still believe they put out good material. As far as breaking the “bro vet” and “victim vet” stereotypes I don’t think you can get much better than OAF and what they put out. Anyone who pushes for guys getting into business, further service or the arts after their time is a good organization IMO.



medicchick said:


> I buy most of RP's shirts from ScrollFactory.  He served with the owner and he runs it by himself.


I have no issue with RU’s messaging or management. I think it’s more a generational thing- guys who I’ve come up with just think of the nerds in airborne and RASP who wore Ranger Up or their basic training gear and just oozed “cherry” energy. This is all personal opinion though.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I think it’s more a generational thing- guys who I’ve come up with just think of the nerds in airborne and RASP who wore Ranger Up


Im not a Ranger and I wouldn't wear anything thing that says "Ranger" on it. I agree, its a personal thing.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 25, 2018)

I have a few VOODOO RANGER Shirts and hats.......




Its an IPA by the way....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I think T&P is good as a left leaning vet site. You don’t have much of that and I still believe they put out good material. As far as breaking the “bro vet” and “victim vet” stereotypes I don’t think you can get much better than OAF and what they put out. Anyone who pushes for guys getting into business, further service or the arts after their time is a good organization IMO.


I disagree.  When that thing goes I will certainly be happy.



DasBoot said:


> I have no issue with RU’s messaging or management. I think it’s more a generational thing- guys who I’ve come up with just think of the nerds in airborne and RASP who wore Ranger Up or their basic training gear and just oozed “cherry” energy. This is all personal opinion though.



I bought a few shirts when was in college and first on active duty...but these days I try to look as normal-civilian as possible...because we're all targets.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 25, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I disagree.  When that thing goes I will certainly be happy. <snip>



Why come?


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 25, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I disagree.  When that thing goes I will certainly be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a few shirts when was in college and first on active duty...but these days I try to look as normal-civilian as possible...because we're all targets.


Because they posit a position you don’t agree with? Not a good reason for something to go away. Bad journalism, illegal business practices, abuse of the vet community- ok, fine. Saying things I don’t like? No.


----------



## AWP (Aug 25, 2018)

Ranger Up has non-Ranger stuff that I rather like. I think they did one for Memorial Day several years ago with poppies and such. 30 seconds out is another great company and the founder/ owner Evan, despite being a former ST6 guy, seems like a good dude and doesn't have a bunch "I are cool SEAL" stuff for sell.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 25, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Because they posit a position you don’t agree with? Not a good reason for something to go away. Bad journalism, illegal business practices, abuse of the vet community- ok, fine. Saying things I don’t like? No.


They published plenty of bad journalism.  Particularly one article IIRC was posted here with the author's only exposure to the service was her brother being a Air Force Reservist.  The take was horrible.  The position worse.

When it comes to my own POV, it's pretty moderate, or is moderate becoming conservative now?  Bring me back the NYT of 2002.



AWP said:


> Ranger Up has non-Ranger stuff that I rather like. I think they did one for Memorial Day several years ago with poppies and such. 30 seconds out is another great company and the founder/ owner Evan, despite being a former ST6 guy, seems like a good dude and doesn't have a bunch "I are cool SEAL" stuff for sell.



There's one shirt they make that is never in stock that I've been wanting to get...everyone seems to buy it up fast. Oh shit, better buy it now: Tshirt - No One Is Coming


----------



## Topkick (Aug 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> Ranger Up has non-Ranger stuff that I rather like. I think they did one for Memorial Day several years ago with poppies and such. 30 seconds out is another great company and the founder/ owner Evan, despite being a former ST6 guy, seems like a good dude and doesn't have a bunch "I are cool SEAL" stuff for sell.


Ranger Up does have some cool designs. Just wish they didn't put that big RU logo on all of them.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 25, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> They published plenty of bad journalism.  Particularly one article IIRC was posted here with the author's only exposure to the service was her brother being a Air Force Reservist.  The take was horrible.  The position worse.
> 
> When it comes to my own POV, it's pretty moderate, or is moderate becoming conservative now?  *Bring me back the NYT of 2002.*


No one gets that reference. I don’t even think you do.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> They published plenty of bad journalism.  Particularly one article IIRC was posted here with the author's only exposure to the service was her brother being a Air Force Reservist.  The take was horrible.  The position worse.



I think some of that is going to get sorted out with their new editor.  There was a little bit of drama with the way he quit, but I think it will be good for the organization in the long run.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> 30 seconds out is another great company and the founder/ owner Evan, despite being a former ST6 guy, seems like a good dude and doesn't have a bunch "I are cool SEAL" stuff for sell.


30SecOut/Evan is solid.


----------



## EqualReaction (Aug 25, 2018)

I am a former sub of SOFREP. (Throw tomatoes here) I joined when it was fairly small still, and the writers actually took the time to chat with the community. To me, I just wanted a chance to talk to guys who went through BUD/s, and I got to talk to some. My problem was the blatant hypocrisy of Brandon, and the terrible management. I remember he blasted Rob O'Neill for being a liar and as a dude who got fired from his unit, and 5 years later he brings Rob on the SOFREP podcast. It also took like 4 months for them to cancel my membership. The SOFREP podcasts are nice sometimes though. They've brought on many great dudes like Mark Boyatt, John Stryker Meyer, and others. For someone like me I like to hear the views and mindsets of guys who've been through the pipelines. Rest assured though, there are good people who were in the SOFREP community just not in the management.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 26, 2018)

It had really good potential.  But it seems like this is just the latest in a long list of things that Brandon Webb mismanaged.  A badge, tab, or scroll can only take you so far.  Sometimes character counts.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 26, 2018)

Between Webb's embellishments, and lies, the final nail in their coffin for me was not only their news release of the Regiment in Syria, but posting that damn video. That was bad enough, but Murphy's comments to those who took issue with it, cemented my disdain for him as well.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 28, 2018)

Chris Osman (former SEAL, current SOFREP hater) posted this information earlier today.  I can't verify its accuracy but it seems consistent with what I know about the situation, and the people involved.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 28, 2018)

This is allegedly from a (as yet unnamed) vendor looking for his money.  Hurricane Group is the parent corporation of SOFREP:


----------



## Centermass (Aug 28, 2018)

I see a gofundme in the very near future.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 28, 2018)

It's a soap opera. Without the the soap. Or the opera.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2018)

The last letter @Marauder06 posted makes no sense at all, other than to imply bills are unpaid.  As a professional invoice, letter, or whatever you want to call it, that thing is a hot mess.


----------



## EqualReaction (Aug 28, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Chris Osman (former SEAL, current SOFREP hater) posted this information earlier today.  I can't verify its accuracy but it seems consistent with what I know about the situation, and the people involved.
> 
> View attachment 23841


Looks like Brandon Webb's writing that's for sure. If that's true, I hope the whole site resigns.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 28, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> The last letter @Marauder06 posted makes no sense at all, other than to imply bills are unpaid.  As a professional invoice, letter, or whatever you want to call it, that thing is a hot mess.



Yes and no.  If you believe that there is other correspondence itemizing out certain account receivable items which are becoming delinquent, the letter he posted makes sense and doesn't appear to be a formal collections email.  I don't think they want to realize this is dead in the water and are trying to probably keep it informal to get any response.  If they come in hot, it might start the process of shutting down and then they have to start talking to their accountant. 

The way I read it:

1.  Discussion w/ mutual connection on outstanding payments sets tone that they are not paying any vendors on time and Webb going into hiding.
2.  Email not replied to sets tone and timeline of hiding from payments.
3.  Invoice # which is easily looked up and tracked by both entities is past due.  What does in process mean to Webb/
4.  1 outstanding invoice paid for ~$10k, #1133156 still outstanding.
5.  Sounds like a tacticool crate for a monthly subscription.  They probably have an agreement Webb will supply a $19 cost item which will have retail of 2x, and Webb has committed to 2900 units or $55,100 worth of inventory.  He will receive a payment once the fulfillment in completed and the crates are "sold" on the predetermined split.
6.  Total remaining past due balance on his account is $107,685.00.  Most likely an amount that would be sent to a collections agency to kickstart a recovery of assets process or enact any 1st liens in contractual agreements. 
7.  Appears to be in relation to the above balance, however, this can't be for certain.  Bringing a balance under 10k would be reasonable, however this is confusing.  Seems like the balance of #6 was at one point 117,685, and after the 10k is 107,685.
8.  Coming to grips with the fact that they will get stiffed on a lot. 
9.  Very late payments being addressed.  Just trying to salvage some larger item numbers to keep things afloat.  This is really common in collection, try and be the first one in to get a large salvo to offset future losses since it is apparent they will owe others large sums as well.
10.  Not very late payments being addressed. 

What they should do is send them to collections.  I hope they had liens on the physical assets in their agreements, and then start the process of closing down their relationship salvaging what they can.  There will be a big write off for bad business debt and hopefully they will survive.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 28, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> What they should do is send them to collections.  I hope they had liens on the physical assets in their agreements, and then start the process of closing down their relationship salvaging what they can.  There will be a big write off for bad business debt and hopefully they will survive.



E-commerce=few physical assets.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 28, 2018)

Isiah6:8 said:


> What they should do is send them to collections.  I hope they had liens on the physical assets in their agreements, and then start the process of closing down their relationship salvaging what they can.  There will be a big write off for bad business debt and hopefully they will survive.


Non-concur simply because there is not enough information or context for anything in that letter to recommend any sort of action.  For most business relationships, the use of collections is a last resort.  Maybe this vendor is at that point, maybe they're not.  We have no idea.  What I can say is that standing on it's own, that letter is all over the place.  It seems to touch on a myriad of topics, with no solid references to draw from;  none of the figures align. Maybe that's part of their AR problem; confusing/disjointed business communications.

BTW, this is in no way a defense of or commentary on SOFREP.  I haven't visited that site for quite some time and never did so regularly.  My comments are only related the fact that is an example of an extremely poor business letter.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Aug 28, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Non-concur.  There simply is not enough information or context for anything in that letter to recommend any sort of action.  For most business relationships, the use of collections is a last resort.  Maybe this vendor is at that point, maybe they're not.  We have no idea.  What I can say is that standing on it's own, that letter is all over the place.  It seems to touch on a myriad of topics, with no solid references to draw from;  none of the figures align. Maybe that's part of their AR problem; confusing/disjointed business communications.
> 
> BTW, this is in no way a defense of or commentary on SOFREP.  I haven't visited that site for quite some time and never did so regularly.  My comments are only related the fact that is an example of an extremely poor business letter.



Hopefully, you didn't take my comments as you defending SOFREP, I never had that impression.  I think this is a snapshot in a long line of conversations.  I agree it is poor, I just give slack for thinking this is a point in time snapshot and they should have released all the transcripts between parties.

I disagree on the action part, but having closed down businesses to recoup what scraps were left for investors before alters my frame of mind.  Knowing that your agreement docs in those situations are rock solid also changes my perspective.  I concede that not knowing theirs or their financials would mean that nothing is for certain.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2020)

It is risen.

Just heard Webb doing radio commercials for SOFREP-dot-com.  Membership, books, etc.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 23, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> It is risen.
> 
> Just heard Webb doing radio commercials for SOFREP-dot-com.  Membership, books, etc.


----------

